# Female Coyote w/2 big pups!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's some video snips & a short video I got of the female coyote with her 2 big pups yesterday evening! I so wish I could've pulled over when I spotted them on the other side of the cover instead of having to swing around to shoot through the cover.
























And here's the video:


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd like to do a drive by shooting and get the whole family.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

supercanoe said:


> I'd like to do a drive by shooting and get the whole family.


That would likely end up in jail. I like to maintain my good relationship with the cops & ODNR Wardens.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Adult Coyotes with no fear of humans that are protecting pups and chasing people in an urban environment. That could turn ugly real quick. I travel through that area for work sometimes and I see kids walking in that area. Coyotes are not cute. They are killers. Putting a bullet in them would be a good thing.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

And no, I am not serious about doing a drive by even though I would like to.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I notified the ODNR, I think they should take it out or trap it! Got more pictures of him tonight & warned some folks walking their dogs.


----------

